# Chuck question



## fredito (Nov 27, 2014)

Just a quick question about chucks. I am thinking of picking one up to help me with turning a few things I have been wanting to work on. I am split between PSI's Barracuda 2 and Crafts Supply USA's Apprentice 4 Jaw. Both are the same price, but I am almost leaning towards the CSUSA one as it looks like largest jaw can hold up to almost an inch larger. I am probably mostly look at it for bowls, vases, ect. It would go on a 10" Midi so I don't think I could go any larger without shaking it apart. If you were to get one of these, which one would you get and why? If you have any other ideas, they would be appreciated, but I am really looking at 'T' handles, since they seem like they would be easier then bars. As much as I would like a One Way, I don't want to spend that much right now, so I am trying to keep in this price range. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## justallan (Nov 28, 2014)

I just bought the Barracuda 2 and like it, although I have only turned small stuff with it. It does seem solid enough, but it doesn't weigh a lot, which was a concern for me. I use mine on a Jet 1014.
I may be mistaken, but it sure seems that someone was just trying to sell or trade one on here. I just can't seem to find it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LemonadeJay (Nov 28, 2014)

i like Hurricane chucks. Heavy, solid, great grip and reasonably priced.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 28, 2014)

@APBcustoms had a nova chuck of some sort for sale... can't remember what.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 28, 2014)

Don't need anything too beefy for a mini lathe, doesn't the barracuda come with the extra jaws? Those come in handy....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 28, 2014)

Mine came with 4 sets.


----------



## SENC (Nov 28, 2014)

I prefer the t-handle to the bars. Also compare pricing and availability of additional jaws. I have a Hurricane chuck, a Nova chuck, and a OneWay Talon chuck and like them all equally well. The Hurricane is probably the least expensive of the 3 (but at least as well built if not better), though you might find a great deal on the Nova in Black Friday deal today... and their jaws are in every Woodcraft. I got my OneWay used... and as much as I like it, I don't find it any better built than the other 2. If I needed to another, it would probably be another Hurricane and a migration to all Hurricanes, just because it would be nice to have just 1 key to keep up with and because I think (in my limited experience) the Hurricanes are the best value.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 28, 2014)

I've got a little of everything in my shop, but the multiple jaws with the barracuda would probably tip the scales that direction for a first chuck purchase... There will be more in your future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like both chucks come with 4 sets of jaws. I did see the nova, but I believe he already sold the chuck if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## David Hill (Nov 28, 2014)

All my chucks are Barracudas. I have 2 of the ones you're looking at and like them a lot. The extra jaws and the "T" handle are great. Plus you can order extra larger Cole type jaws- they work well too. Since I like to do larger turnings I also have 2 of their biggest chucks (4000)--haven't found anything they can't handle yet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 28, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> @APBcustoms had a nova chuck of some sort for sale... can't remember what.



I sold it already it was a supernova 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 28, 2014)

fredito said:


> Just a quick question about chucks. I am thinking of picking one up to help me with turning a few things I have been wanting to work on. I am split between PSI's Barracuda 2 and Crafts Supply USA's Apprentice 4 Jaw. Both are the same price, but I am almost leaning towards the CSUSA one as it looks like largest jaw can hold up to almost an inch larger. I am probably mostly look at it for bowls, vases, ect. It would go on a 10" Midi so I don't think I could go any larger without shaking it apart. If you were to get one of these, which one would you get and why? If you have any other ideas, they would be appreciated, but I am really looking at 'T' handles, since they seem like they would be easier then bars. As much as I would like a One Way, I don't want to spend that much right now, so I am trying to keep in this price range. Thanks for all your help!



I'm inlove with my nova G3 Id recommend it to anyone I have a small 12 inch midi lathe and it's perfect for it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 29, 2014)

I've got the Barracuda2. I don't have anything bad to say about it. Works well, and a great value with the included chucks. CSUSA's chuck is similar and I doubt it is any higher quality than the Barracuda.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2014)

Is this the one y'all are talking about? 

http://www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworking-CSC3000C-Barracuda-System/dp/B000KIACTG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredito (Nov 29, 2014)

@Kevin , yes that is the one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 30, 2014)

I started with the PennState "utility chuck", which was a bargain and worked great on my 12" swing lathe (though I started to get tired of using tommy bars to tighten the jaws, it wasn't so much of an inconvenience that I bothered to get a new chuck).

When I got a new lathe however, it had a 1-1/4" spindle and that chuck was only 1" x 8tpi so it gave me the opportunity to upgrade. I bought the SuperNova2 -- which has replaceable inserts to adapt it to the spindle size of the lathe. I like it.

If you plan to get a new lathe in the near future, it might be worth looking at the ones that have this insert adapter in case your new lathe doesn't have the same spindle as the one you currently own. The inserts are around $20 to $30. Nova (Teknatool) isn't the only brand to use adapters like this -- I believe OneWay does also. Their Talon chuck is pretty good, haven't used the Stronghold.

Another thing: the SuperNova2 tightens in the opposite direction to what some people consider natural. You crank the T-handle anticlockwise to tighten the jaws around a spigot. (Of course, if you are setting the jaws inside a recess in the foot of a bowl, you crank clockwise to expand the jaws to grip the inside of the recess.)

Another thing (2): The operating key -- some use a toothed key (like a drill chuck key but bigger), SuperNova2 uses a hex key, Hurricane uses a square key. I know which kind I can replace very easily when I lose it.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Another thing: the SuperNova2 tightens in the opposite direction to what some people consider natural. You crank the T-handle anticlockwise to tighten the jaws around a spigot. (Of course, if you are setting the jaws inside a recess in the foot of a bowl, you crank clockwise to expand the jaws to grip the inside of the recess.)



I have the SN2 it's the only chuck I've ever used. I just assumed all chucks were that way. I remember not liking it for weeks because I always turned it the wrong way. I finally gor used to it. I'm glad you mentioned this because that's something for me to consider when buying a chuck do I want chucks with opposite tightening rotations? My mind is half blown already I don't want to always be turning the thing the wrong way lol.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I just assumed all chucks were that way.


I know that it turns the opposite way to the Oneway Talon, the club owns a couple of them and we use them for demonstrations. I'm in a perpetual state of confusion anyway, I look on this as just one more excuse for my condition


----------



## fredito (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info everyone, it really helped with narrowing it down to what I'm going to get!


----------



## MikeMD (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm a bit late to the party on this one, but I've really liked the Hurricane chucks I've gotten. I have 7, I think. Four of the 100's and 3 of the 125's. They are quite substantial chucks. But the best thing is not only that they are relatively inexpensive for what you are getting (in my opinion, just as good as a Oneway Stronghold), but it will work just fine with a mini/midi, and when (not if, but when) you upgrade to a 16 or 20+" lathe, you can just use it for that that (with a different adapter). BTW, it is a T handle. And you can find it on Ebay. I'm not a rep, and I get no 'kick-backs'. I'm just a happy customer.


----------



## LemonadeJay (Dec 15, 2014)

I love Hurricane too. I was on the website yesterday and they seem to have everything on a huge sale. Chucks, tools, CBN wheels, everything. Great customer service too. I don't work there either, but if I did, I would trade tools for wood on WB. http://www.thewoodturningstore.com/


----------

